

Ask HN: Feedback on Listeria, my new app - unignorant

http://mylisteria.com<p>Listeria is (supposedly) a more beautiful way to view, create, and organize lists.<p>Do note that this is not meant as a serious startup -- just a weekend project I did for a bit of practice (and a creative outlet for procrastination!) I've always considered myself rather terrible at design (be it for the web or otherwise), and I wanted to make something that I liked to use, aesthetically speaking.<p>Sure, quite a few obvious features are missing, and I hope to fill those out in time. I would, however, appreciate any comments, particularly with respect to design flaws/bugs. I already know that I can code, but I am very interested in lessons concerning UI, usability, aesthetics, ect.<p>Btw, I recommend the combination of rails3+heroku -- it made setting this up really easy.
======
michael_nielsen
Change the name. Listeria is a (sometimes lethal) genus of bacteria:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listeria>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I was entirely aware of the parent's info but still read the name as "list-
eria" giving the impression of "mad list-making, list-hysteria".

I like it, but then I tend to like clever names that others may not get or
might be put off from.

------
limedaring
First impression is good: clean, professional looking, I like the color
scheme.

Small things to change: \- The contrast is too low on the sub-heading that
actually tells what the app is about. \- A screenshot of the application would
be useful. \- I'd give more padding between the elements Signup/Signin and
About/Contact/Blog. Give them more room to breathe. Additionally, the yellow
pipe is more distracting and noticeable than the links themselves — making the
pipes dark grey instead will keep the visual separator without overwhelming
the links.

------
hazmattron
I'd like to see some sort of demo, maybe a video a la <http://teuxdeux.com/>?
It would be nice to know what I'm really signing up for before I sign up.

------
jfarmer
It should be serious.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-pathio-the-stealth-
start...](http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-pathio-the-stealth-startup-from-
napster-founder-sean-fanning-2010-2)

------
unignorant
clickable: <http://mylisteria.com>

